# Basti/Pumilio breeding Q's



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey everyone just had a few quick questions.. will Basti's/Pumilio's lay eggs in film cans or lil med cups in the viv as well or just the bromes? and will they transport the tads to larger bodies of water? or they leave them in the bromes untill they morph out? because right now i hear calling every morning, female hides in the bromes 90% of the time. at night i see them together in bromes. just wanted to know if i needed to give them more lay site options or at least a place for them to transport tads. im hoping someone with solid expierence can chime in and help me out.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Derekk,
they can lay in different part os the tank, on plant leaves is one of the most common places, tehy will generally use the axils to rear the tads in if you dont' have any broms in your tank then they will use film cannisters or any body of water avilable, they don't place tads in there based on the ammount of water that is in it.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks julio lol always a learning expierence when talking to you about the frogs. was just curious and wanted to give them everything they need to do their thing.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Julio said:


> Hey Derekk,
> they can lay in different part os the tank, on plant leaves is one of the most common places, tehy will generally use the axils to rear the tads in if you dont' have any broms in your tank then they will use film cannisters or any body of water avilable, they don't place tads in there based on the ammount of water that is in it.


I have to disagree with one point here.
It is my experience that pums do not transport to large bodies of water. The egg feeding would be much more difficult in a large body of water. The finding of tiny feeder eggs by a tiny tad in a huge body of open water would be much more difficult than in a smaller brom, or in captivity a film can. I have never witnessed a pum tad in a big water feature. I have had lots of tincs and terribilis morph out in large bodies of water. But they were not living off of feeder eggs.
I do agree that they will transport to either broms or film cans. And will lay on, and in, all kinds of things in the vivi. 

Rich


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you have a pond in your tank and there is not brom they will deposit there, they have for me in the past even with film canisters in the tank. It may vary from frog to frog, but some will and some wont'


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks rich for your input i currently have about 4 bromes in the viv but no film cans or small cups im going to place a few small cups around the viv just to give them options.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Derek post some pics of them. Their tank too, then the basti experts can say whether it's perfect, big enough, enough sites, etc


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Julio said:


> if you have a pond in your tank and there is not brom they will deposit there, they have for me in the past even with film canisters in the tank. It may vary from frog to frog, but some will and some wont'


Out of curiousity, how big a pond are we talking? And how many alternatives did they have. Just not my experience at all.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hey rich the pnd was about 10 inches long and about 5 inches wide and no deeper than an inch, id id stop by a store, don't want to say who, but it was one of the sponsors, where they had several tads in the water, whos tanks were flooded, they still had cups in the tanks for the pums, some were deposited there others were not.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Julio said:


> hey rich the pnd was about 10 inches long and about 5 inches wide and no deeper than an inch, id id stop by a store, don't want to say who, but it was one of the sponsors, where they had several tads in the water, whos tanks were flooded, they still had cups in the tanks for the pums, some were deposited there others were not.


Interesting. 
With all the pum tanks I have with water features I have never seen atd in the ponds, or seen them transported to them either. I wonder if water quality in a much smaller brom or film can had something to do with them transporting to larger bodies of water?

Rich


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am not sure, but its a possibility, i dont remember seening any misting heads on the flooded tanks.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

As the viv sits right now. it just has one brome with 2 pups attatched and 2 other bromes just a few inches away. those are the only sites for them to lay and raise tads in. i was asking if i should add film cans or lil cups because in the other photo's or vivs iv seen in person i have noticed aside from bromes they have had these lil cups of water through out the viv and i asked why those and not film cans? and he said " i dont know i came across these put them in and they use them. i never change the water and they do just fine." so thats why i made the post. i will take photos of their viv now and see if i can get them on the board.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it doesntl hurt to give them more egg laying sites.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

Just found 12 pum eggs today in a film canister. i keep one "moist"/dry and another with a good amount of water. The clutch before that one was on a brom leaf. Im guessing they are up for any spot they come across


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pics please!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Derek, pics please!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i took pics but the system says their a lil to big im trying to make them smaller by opening them using paint but its not taking. maybe because i took them from my phone and emailed them to my comp.. im going to use the digital camra tom to see if i have better luck.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

out of curiousity what are these guys breeding triggers? my male has been calling all day long for the past three months and following the presumed female around but no eggs and the female doesnt seem interested.... real fat though...


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

You may have a submissive male. If the presumed female is mature it most likely would have laid by now. Any wrestling at all? Petting? 
A healthy male Nancy breeder;











Link3898 said:


> out of curiousity what are these guys breeding triggers? my male has been calling all day long for the past three months and following the presumed female around but no eggs and the female doesnt seem interested.... real fat though...


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow... yeah hes.. healthy lol 


how can i tell for sure if its a submissive male? seperate these two? and if they are in their own vivs what inspiration will there be for them to call?

EDIT: i have never seen any wrestling or petting but then i get home by 10pm and leave early morning at 6am.


Sorry for temporarily thread jacking... curiosity you know?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you seen any petting, or fighting/wrestling at all?




Link3898 said:


> wow... yeah hes.. healthy lol
> 
> 
> how can i tell for sure if its a submissive male? seperate these two? and if they are in their own vivs what inspiration will there be for them to call?


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

woops i guess i edited my last post right when you were reading it... no i havent seen and wrestling or petting of any kind but i am not home much so it could be going on and i wouldnt know


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well iv only had my Basti's for a week and the male was only calling early in the day.. then slowly day by day he now calls on and off all day till the sun goes down. and when he calls the female comes running.. or if shes sitting in a brome he will come to her and then they crawl into the bottom of the brome. i havnt seen petting or wrestingly or anything but they do visit each other often. im not looking for eggs or tads anytime soon because like i said iv only had them for a short time and i was told i needed leaf litter and to maybe put some bromes high up so they have more options. so im going to do that and just leave them be


----------

